# Update on Rosie Darlin'



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that Rosie isn't doing well and about your in-laws' passing. YOu sure have a heavy load to bear.

I hope and pray she makes another comeback and you get more quality time with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

So very sorry to hear that Rosie is not doing well.
I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for all you have been through. We will keep you and Rosie in our thoughts and prayers. Spoil Rosie and give her a big hug from us.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope Rosie can make a comeback. You never know with these guys. She will let you know when the time comes. Prayers coming you way from Ga.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry Rosie is not doing well, I too send best wishes for a comeback


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending prayers and good wishes to Rosie... I truly hope she makes a comeback.

Hugs to Rosie.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also sending best wishes for healing and a comeback...


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll be keeping Rosie in my thoughts and sending prayers as well. Hoping for a much better time for you and your family.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks to all you. The thought of yet another loss is just beyond comprehension right now, but we will do what is right and humane nonetheless.

She is better tonight, so that is three days of marked improvement.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope and pray Rosie continues to improve.
Have you tried prednisone for her? Copper's specialist recommended that along with an antibiotic when he had VS and it helped.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts for Rosie, and strength to you for the heavy load you've been carrying....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

Praying for Rosie.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

You know? All those prayers seem to be paying off!!!! 

She is slowly getting better. She can now handle a few steps, and isn't nearly so awkward walking.

You folks sure rock!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so glad to hear Rosie is getting better. We will continue to keep her in our thoughts and prayers.

Give her a big hug from us.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Have been on spring break and have been fighting off a bad case of bronchitis of my own. 

The word on Rosie: She continues to have pretty severe balance problems, and seems to show some vision and hearing loss. This is just not getting better to return her quality of life. I am going to guess that she will be leaving us in the next month or two. 

I am now convinced that this last spell was, indeed, a stroke. 

She is happy and comfortable. She falls very easily. She is, thankfully, not nearly as frail as when I brought her home from the vet two weeks ago. However, the next spell or illness will more than likely be her last since her life quality diminishes with each repeat. 

It really tears me apart to write this because she has always been a very healthy golden, and such a wonderfully good dog. 

Thank you all for the support and the tips on helping with beautiful girl along the path to her very senior year. I know when the time comes soon, that it will be the best thing for her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.
Copper also had a stroke a couple of months before he went to the bridge. He recovered pretty well, but had some balance issues after. It never affected his outlook though!
Did you try giving her prednisone? Copper was on it the last couple of months and it (or something) made him feel better and gave him more happy time. It was only $18 a month and it helped his arthritis as well. I know it has side effects, but we had reached a point where they were the least of our worries you know?
You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're going through this with your Rosie girl and for all the loss for your family. It is so hard to watch them decline. We'll keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

I will continue to pray for blessings for sweet Rosie and her wonderful Mom!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am wishing you many more joy filled days with Rosie...spoil the daylights out of her!


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Time to say good bye. I have serious issues with the company that now owns this forum.

Later on, folks.

Oh, and would a moderator please lock this thread?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This thread has been closed at OP's request.


----------

